# Cleveland at Washington (4/15/05)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS*









*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS (40-38) @ WASHINGTON WIZARDS (43-35)*

*When:* Friday, April 15, 2005
*Time:* 5:00 pm PT, 8:00 pm ET
*Where:* *MCI Center*
*TV:* *ESPN*, *WUAB*

*COACHES*















Brendan Malone / Eddie Jordan

*PROBABLE STARTERS*















Jeff McInnis / Gilbert Arenas















Ira Newble / Larry Hughes 















LeBron James / Antawn Jamison















Drew Gooden / Jared Jeffries















Zydrunas Ilgauskas / Brendan Haywood

*6th MEN*















Anderson Varejão / Kwame Brown

*PLAYERS TO WATCH*















LeBron James / Gilbert Arenas

*Injury List*

_Cleveland_: Luke Jackson, Dajuan Wagner, Scott Williams

_Washington_: Jarvis Hayes, Anthony Peeler, Peter Ramos

*remy23's Keys*

*** Contain the Wizards’ slashing ability. The guards (Arenas, Hughes, Blake) are all swift of foot and love to draw-and-pitch. Malone needs to use the zone from time to time to keep the Wizards off-balance.

*** Cleveland has to get back on defense. Poor transition defense will blow the game wide open. The Wizards can score 100 points on nights where opposing defenses hustle. Thus against a lazy defense, Washington would embarass their opposition.

*** All the passes the Cavaliers throw better have the proper mustard on them. There are several thieves on the Wizards team that eat weak passes for lunch. Many of Washington’s players cheat on defense and anticipate passes (reminding you of one of Cleveland’s very own).

*** The Cavaliers must box out, avoid giving up offensive rebounds and limit second chance opportunities. Despite not being a team filled with pure shooters, the Wizards find other ways to score points in bunches and this is one of their keys. Haywood is a physical player and Cleveland better not let the length/height and activity level of the Wizards players overwhelm them (Brown, Jeffries, Haywood).

*Final Thought*: The Wizards are very tough at home, giving Cleveland an uphill battle. Washington will be rested and ready to go, while the Cavaliers will be playing on back-to-back nights. Barring a night of incredible defense, Cleveland will lose if they trade baskets.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes/Arenas versus Newble/McInnis. Lebron defeding Jamison. I'm depressed already and the game hasn't even started


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't want to sound negative, but i'm not looking forward to this game either. 

First it's on national television, where we have sucked badly. Second the wizards frankly have more talent. They don't have any 1 player as good as Lebron, but their backcourt and bench is so much better it's not even funny. 

We just don't have the firepower and half the team is already on vacation. Then again who really thought we would win in Orlando? Maybe the guys will come out with fire since we got called out on national television last night.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I don't want to sound negative, but i'm not looking forward to this game either.
> 
> First it's on national television, where we have sucked badly. Second the wizards frankly have more talent. *They don't have any 1 player as good as Lebron*, but their backcourt and bench is so much better it's not even funny.
> 
> We just don't have the firepower and half the team is already on vacation. Then again who really thought we would win in Orlando? Maybe the guys will come out with fire since we got called out on national television last night.


:twocents:: Not many teams do.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Cleveland 98
Washington 92

Big Z 24pts 10reb 3asts 5blks 2stl
Bron 22pts 8reb 5asts


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Washington 115
Cleveland 98

Lebron 55pts 15 rebounds 5 assists

Yeah. You get the idea. This is not a game the Cavs have a chance to win. pay attention to the New Jersey game instead and hope Chris Bosh goes off and some Toronto fan goes at VC Tonya Harding style.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bron getting no help early ....come on guys.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Toronto is handing it to New Jersey right now.
55-41 Toronto at the half.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Every team we play now doubles Lebron with the ball and leaves someone in the paint waiting for him. The only looks he's gonna get in the halfcourt are deep jumpers unless somebody else on our team starts hitting these open shots.

Maybe we need to start pushing the ball more and look for easy baskets in transition, even though Washington has better open court players it might be our only chance.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Toronto is handing it to New Jersey right now.
> 55-41 Toronto at the half.


Switched over to that game, the Toronto crowd is nuts.

I think NJ is taking a loss tonight!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bill Walton keeps calling Sasha, Slava. :whoknows:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Down 7 by the end of one. The truth is, Cleveland could have been down by double-digits already. While the first quarter was nothing to be happy about, it really could have been worse.
End of 1st
Cavaliers - 23
Wizards - 30

----

Like you guys said, that Toronto game feels like a soccer match. Crazy.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Big Z doesn't good at all. Finger must be bad still.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wiz shooting 64%....the Cavs suck on offense but they could at least buckle down and man up on defense.

Where is the pride


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^

I agree. But with no offense outside of James and the defense looking horrible, it's still amazing the team isn't down by 12 or more points right NOW (forget about later when the game drags on, I mean now).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes is killing our backcourt 

And it looks like NJ made a comeback also.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gooden has played like crap the last two games.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs heating up...come on guys close out the half strong.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha gets a T. *sigh*

Too bad because he's been playing pretty decent tonight. Hope it doesn't rattle him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Gooden has played like crap the last two games.


Everyone on this team except for Lebron is inconsistent as hell.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Same story all year.
Look who is out on the floor when the Cavs make their run.
Then look who will play the majorty of the second half.
So depressing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Raps up by one heading into the 4th.
Magic number is 3.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Raps up by one heading into the 4th.
> Magic number is 3.


Come on Raps !!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Varejao is an impact player, he needs more minutes in the 2nd half. 

The stuff he does you can't see in the box score.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

why take out sasha now? this is stupid he was giving us scoring

Snow will be a good pg when we get scoring at the sg


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

You know what we fought back in this game...but I get the distinct impression that the Wiz are just toying with us. 

Especially Arenas, I get the feeling he can score at will against our PG's but he's holding it back until the 4th qtr.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Z probably won't play again tonight.

Cleveland needs to keep getting second chance points in the second half to outset the hot Wizards shooting.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Again why was Snow not in the game in the 4th quarter last night? Same thing happened in the third when he was playing we came back just like the second quarter today.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Especially Arenas, I get the feeling he can score at will against our PG's but he's holding it back until the 4th qtr.


That's true. Gilbert could explode for 15-20 points in a quarter against this squad fairly easily.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Wizards are just waiting to blitz the Cavs.
Go Raptors.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> why take out sasha now? this is stupid he was giving us scoring
> 
> Snow will be a good pg when we get scoring at the sg


I would be fine with playing Sasha over Newble the entire 2nd half, It's not like Newble was slowing down Hughes, I don't even think Ira is that much better defensively than Sasha.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Halftime
Cavaliers - 51
Wizards - 56

Down by 5, being competitive, which is always good to see. But Washington is going to turn it up a notch in the second half.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

^ I agree: Sasha has surprisingly become our second best defender after Snow. Newble is good against guys like Pierce (true sf's): he can't handle quicker guards

Where are all the McInnis backers? He's done absolutely squat in the last coupleof games


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

you know what I'm sick of: these idiots announcers calling Sasha: slava come on you're paid professionals know the players name


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

F'in Jason Kidd tearing up the Raps. 

He really improved his 3pt shot when he was out with that injury.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

C'mon Chris Bosh! Assert your will!

Newble is kind of a SF. Who guards SG's. That's my thinking. Sasha is a legit 2. Offensively and defensively. He's going to be a terrific backup to whoever the Cavs bring in next year.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Indiana's up on Phi by one. Toronto down by 6.

This could be a real bad night for the Cavs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Get McInnis out of there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^

I was just going to post the same thing. 

----

6-0 run to be within 2 points.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden's playing much better in third. Good drive and then good dish


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I hate Vince Carter. He coasts the entire time in Toronto, and then comes back after being traded playing hard, taking it to the hole, etc. and drops 40 on them.

Damn it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crap, looks like Toronto gonna lose to the Nets. Philly's now up by 2 over Indiana


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

NJ probably won't give Cleveland much help the remaining few games either.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Please bench Jmac. Please.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Again why is McInnis in there? Come on Jeff prove me wrong


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We need to make a little run, we're not gonna win a close game with Arenas.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone else feel like withe lineup on the floor, they are just waiting for the Wizards to go on a big run and put this game away?

Cavs are missing opportunities on one end, dodging bullets on the other.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hah dodging bullets is the perfect description.

Come on Jmac hit these technical free throws.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Jordan double-teched and tossed from the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why is Newble playing? Why is Jmac playing?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^^lol I take it back, Newble just got lucky on a drive. 

Told you Arenas was just waiting to put us away.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 3rd
Cavaliers - 83
Wizards - 85


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Cavs can't get over the hump with that group out there.
I wonder if we'll see Snow, Sasha, and AV for the 4th?

Probably not. Since Lebron is keeping the current group so close that Malone probably doesn't want to make the adjustment until it is too late.

Arenas is a ticking time bomb out there with Mcinnis guarding him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This 4th quarter may very well determine whether we make the playoffs this season.

Do we have enough heart and desire to pull it out? Lebron will have to play his best ball of the season to make it happen.

Indy just hits a 3, leads Philly 69 - 66 late in the 3rd.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn it Newble, bring in Sasha.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^

Sasha in.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Everytime we lose, it's because of a flurry of threes.

I doubt we come back from this.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Everytime we lose, it's because of a flurry of threes.
> 
> I doubt we come back from this.


Yeah. It's over now.
Lebron looks completely gassed. And nobody on the Cavs has shown any inclination towards doing anything to help him out.

It's been awhile since I've seen a team so completely a one man team.

Would have to go back to Kobe Bryant last year when Shaq, Malone, and others were out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^^ Every other playoff team would have a guaranteed win if their star player had a game like Lebron has tonight. Yet the Cavs will probably lose and the haters will undoubtedly come out in waves blaming him for it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Philly up 1 on Indy, 6:30 left tonight.

Boy this could be a BAD night for the Cavs.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes is on fire. Not looking good. We need on more person to get hot other then Lebron to make a game out of this


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You feel bad for Lebron because he is taking all of this pressure on himself. And he knows that when they don't make the playoffs no one is going to talk about Jeff Mcinnis or Lucious Harris. They're going to say Lebron didn't do enough.

On the plus side, if you think he improved a lot last summer, can you imagine what he's going to do this summer?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn Sasha should be playing 30 minutes a game


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Back to a 4 point game. Sasha-Bron fighting.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Sasha has alot of potential. Definitely a keeper for next season.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sashaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Stop giving me hope


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh god. Sasha. That was insane.
Though what was Snow thinking giving it to Sasha on a 3 on 1 break with Lebron on the other wing?

Dodging bullets, and hanging around.

This is going to be a real heartbreaker.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pacer - Philly game going down the wire, tied at 82 with 3 minutes left.

Cross your fingers.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Sashaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Stop giving me hope


haha exactly.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's a shame the Cavs didn't bring this effort against NY last night, Lebron always picks the wrong games to have off nights.

If he dropped 40 on the Knicks they would have folded guaranteed.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn you Silas: stuck Sasha on the bench for way to go damn long
Damn you Malone: kept playing freakin Harris while our season went down the tubes

Sasha's play is just making me more bitter


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Pacer - Philly game going down the wire, tied at 82 with 3 minutes left.
> 
> Cross your fingers.


Only going to make it hurt worse.
AI and Lebron are both giving Herculean efforts for their teams tonight. The fact that neither is a serious candidate for MVP is insanity.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bull**** call on Snow. That could cost us the playoffs


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Every team we play just buries us with 3's......


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Drew never showed on the screen and Dixon nailed that shot with no resistance. And Drew's looking at the bench and coaching staff with his hands up? C'mon.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron should be on Hughes. He's way to big to guard Dixon. Malone needed to switch defenders there and Sasha on Dixon. Good play call by the Wizards getting Lebron on the mismatch there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Indy up 2 less than a minute left....


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Uggh...Webber with the and 1.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pick-and-roll defense continues to plague Cleveland.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Game's over on that bad shot by Lebron. Sasha should have taken the three


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

AI with the dagger...puts Philly up 3.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Philly wins.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why didn't we put this effort last night. That would have been an easy win


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Wizards 119, Cavaliers 111*

Tough loss. Only a game up and nearly fallen out of the race.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^^ We're not beating Detroit on the road, we just don't have the firepower with Z injured and Jmac not giving us anything. 

We're going to have to hope NJ loses a couple games..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I beg you Malone play Sasha more minutes. I'm begging you


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Soooo....now they need to win against Detroit....yeaaaaah.
Hopefully Philly can beat New Jersey.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Forget just giving Sasha more minues off the bench - make him a starter. Defensively, he's not giving up anything on Ira and his range goes further back.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

He actually can drive off the dribble which Newble doesn't do and you're right remy his defense is as good as Newble's


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's not going to happen fellas, don't get your hopes up. Newble will start the last 3 games, guaranteed. 

I only hope Z sits out against Detroit, Traylor has played decent in his absence and Drew has played like crap since Z came back.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Drew didn't play well in the first but came back with some nice play in the second. he did screw up on that pick and roll but that was as much Lebron's fault IMO.

As much as I like Drew we might have to consider trading him to get a PG


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Z has played poorly lately (even going back to before the finger injury). It's funny you mentioned Drew doesn't play well with Z but it's true. Maybe the chemistry is off or Drew does better when there isn't another big time post up player on the court.

The line up consisting of: Snow/Pavlovic/James/Gooden/Varejao should be used more often as an energy group.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't want to trade Drew, he's shown me enough that I think he has a future playing with Lebron. Our 4 spot is solid in my mind with Drew/AV. 

We need to revamp the backcourt this offseason though, no question.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> The line up consisting of: Snow/Pavlovic/James/Gooden/Varejao should be used more often as an energy group.


That's the lineup I was envisioning, I accidently said Fat Man Traylor in my previous post (to his credit he has played decent lately).

I want to see that lineup the majority of the game against the Pistons.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

As much as I don't like the Fat Man atleast he hasn't tanked like McInnis. Man I think I dislike McInnis more then any other player in the league


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

The only thing that was surprising about this game was that we didn't lose by more. At the beginning of the year I was calling this LeBron and the James gang, but now it's just LeBrons one man show. While he's got incredible ability, he needs help. And while he can score alot, thats not the best part of his game. 

Who'da thunk 3 weeks ago that we'd have been in this position. We have people predicting that we won't even be 500. Thats purely unacceptable. While this team is thin with incredibly little depth. They should be able to pull out a couple of these final games. Forget about the playoffs, thats clearly too much pressure for this team to handle. They have to focus on winning each quarter and then that will lead to winning some games.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

As nuch as I like drew, he may need to be dealt to help clean up Jim Paxson's mess.

Package him and Welsch for a point guard, preferably a young one, maybe a draft pick one, like Deron Williams, or Raymond Felton, or even talk to San Antonio about trying to get Beno Udrih.

Then they need to turn around and add Larry Hughes, or Redd, or Allen. I think I'm sold on Hughes finally. He can shoot, and he is a handful defensively. He still is prone to boneheaded moves on the court, but he would be nice to put in the backcourt if Redd or Allen can't be added.


Then you keep Z and start Verejao.

Actually I'd really like to grab Korver as well. Because I think he's the ****.

And honestly, I'd rather add Dahlembert than re-sign Z.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> As nuch as I like drew, he may need to be dealt to help clean up Jim Paxson's mess.
> 
> Package him and Welsch for a point guard, preferably a young one, maybe a draft pick one, like Deron Williams, or Raymond Felton, or even talk to San Antonio about trying to get Beno Udrih.
> 
> ...


My 2 cents:

Drew might think about retirement if he was traded to his 4th team in 4 seasons..ha that would be funny yet sad at the same time. 

Welsch has close to no trade value (can you believe we gave up the lottery protection on this year's pick for this bum?) , so I doubt we will get a high enough pick to snab one of those PG's even packaged with Drew.

I like Hughes, but the player he is now in no way resemebles what i've seen from him the past couple years, he could be playing like this for a contract. On top of that we'd probably have to overpay to steal him away. It's a risky move. 

As for Z....I don't know what to say about him. I'm concerned that he might not be the right fit for us in the long run, maybe a 3 year deal max. Dalembert would be ideal but again we'd probably have to overpay.

I'm all for bringing Korver on board, would be a nice option. We need guys like that who can stretch games open, we almost have to make 10 more baskets than our opponents to make up for the 3pt differential every night.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

Things will get better for you guys. Just keep the faith. All is not lost CAVS fans.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Yeah I was thinking the same thing future. Dalmebert is restrictes so I don't see us getting him

If we resign Z to a reasonable contract then get JJ. We'll have to really think hard about trading Gooden for Deron Williams or Felton.

Or my preference would be to try to get Damon Stoudamire for the MLE. He's made his money hes got to be sick of losing 

A big problem I see with Paxson's move is our two best prospects (Luke and Sasa) play the same damn spot where all the good FA prospects are. I can't see spending max level money on guys Watson/Daniels at PG. Also all the bigs you are worth max money are restricted


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Do not trade Drew! He's our second best player...yes, better than Z. It's time we dump Z, unless we can get a nice pay cut out of him. I would love to get Tyson Chandler, and have him start at C. We don't really need offense at that position since we have LBJ and will likely get a SG who can score. BUT, he can still put up efficient lines like 10ppg 14 rpg. The great thing is that he's possibly a 100000X better defender than Z.

Someone like Jaric/Watson at point would be nice, but I'd love to have Dan Dickau, who has shown interest in the Cavs. He's energetic, plays ok defense, and always pushes the ball and hussles. 

Most importantly, get rid of the useless scrubs on this team. I may sound rude, but Tractor just needs to go, as well as Jmac and Harris. These 3 need to go. I wish Snow's contract was cheaper...because he can be valuable. Hopefully we can dump/trade Wagner, Diop and Welsh.
Keep AV, Jackson and Pavlovic.


Also, we need a SG who can defend, and who can hit open shots consistently. That's where a large portion of our $$$ should go. I like Ray Allen but his defensive skills are lacking compared to other SG and I don't know that he can get along with LBJ on the court. Will he accept to be relegated to 2nd option...Michael Redd won't, we already know about that.

I think our best bet is Joe Johnson. He plays good defense and can hit open shots...which he'll see plenty playing with Lebron. I also like Mickael Pietrus for a cheaper option, who has shown great things in GS. He can be a shutdown defender, and is very athletic. He can also stroke it for deep, as he went 6-7 from 3 not too long ago I think. However, he's still young, and I don't know if he can be consistent yet. BUT, you never know, Mike Pietrus may very well become a smaller "Pippen-like" player (not necessarily a Pippen-Jordan analogy with Pietrus-James) . He certainly has the potential to do that.

Anyway, with smart moves this offseason, we could really be a title contender next year.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

After watching that game I was amazed how much Lebron is trying to do but his teammates just aren't giving him the help he needs. This is a very important offseason if the Cavs are looking to become contenders next year. Z wasn't impressive at all. It seems like his finger injury is really getting inside his head.


----------

